# Londoners Come One Come All!



## hemarketing (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone going to the fantastic Hackney Proms this year!?
Should be a fantastic day of music very excited about the Circle of Fifths featuring, they're always good fun! 

Let me know if your going!


----------

